# Bremskolben geht nicht ganz zurück



## BSChris (2. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit Jungens

Vielleicht weiß einer von euch einen Rat.
Bei meiner Avid Elixir CR geht bei der Vorderradbremse der Rechte Kolben des Sattels nicht ganz zurück. Auf der rechten seite ist ja auch die Leitung dran. Aufjedenfall schleift jedesmal die Scheibe an der Bremsbacke. Der Sattel ist auf jedenfall Zentriert. Was ist das für ein Zeichen das der Rechte Kolben nicht ganz zurück geht? Luft in der Leitung, zu wenig Öl oder zuviel? Ich weiß es nicht.
Vielleicht habt ihr nen Rat

Gruß
Ich


----------



## -MIK- (3. Oktober 2011)

Nimm Bremsenreiniger, drück die Kolben etwas heraus und dann mit dem Bremsenreiniger reinigen. Dann geht das wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BSChris (4. Oktober 2011)

Stimmt darauf bin ich garnicht gekommen  cool ich versuch es ma...danke


----------

